# Attention seeking



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Bijoux is driving me up the wall!

She is always seeking my attention and if I ignore her she cries whines even barks sometimes. Whats even worse is that if I still ignore her she goes under my arm hand, chin. THEN if I still ignore her she paws me like mad all the while whining louder and louder and louder.

I know I signed up for this when I got a chi, and I do love that she loves being with me. But if i'm not petting her she paws me again and its pawing with nails so it hurts. Even as I type this she's doing it, currently i'm petting her with my left while typing with my right. She use to be content with just being near me, but now it's become demanding my attention.

And lets not even talk about if I have food there goes everything then. any advice chi peeps? I don't want her to think I don't love being with her but if this keeps up i won't even be able to do homework without locking her out of my room.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ahhh yes she is learning to get what she wants & is teaching you how to give it to her.  hahaha You have to be sure to set CLEAR boundaries & let her know what is & what is not acceptable. If she starts pawing put your finger up & give a FIRM "NO" or "eh! eh!" & continue until the message gets through. You may want to also check out the NILIF training as it sounds like she's practicing how to be alpha which can lead to an array of issues.

Chi's are needy but they do not need to be damanding. Just stand your ground & she should follow suit.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah is so spoiled, that she wants me to be on the floor with her. She will sit and just stare at me till I go sit with her. So I have cordless mouse on my chair and I sit on floor and play games on PC. She will just play next to me by her self as long as I am on the floor. I am so dumb I do it. she is staring at me right now. LOL


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm sorry but if you give into the dogs they will never change!

LeStat is the first 'tiny' dog I've ever owned, the smallest has been a min pin and jrt before, coincidentally I treat him as much like a 'big dog' as I can.
I must admit to babying him for a few weeks until we could gain his trust a bit and get him to eat etc but since then he's been treated just like the others 'to a point'.
He knows he cannot demand our attention, although this does not always stop him, he also knows he will be disciplined if he's naughty.
With me he is learning but unfortunately my OH is not as good at being strict so with him he's a terror. To be honest he 'owns' my OH!
We, LeStat and I, are still learning about each other so we're not where I would like to be just yet but we will get there.

OP,

I'm sure Bijoux will learn to respect you eventually, this behaviour is a lack of respect on her part, if you give in all the time she will get worse not better!

Being a good, loving owner does not mean giving but treating them for what they are........A DOG!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I know I am probably in the minority, but, my dogs are on the floor unless I pick them up.
They don't get automatic access to the furniture. There are no steps. They get invited
into my lap. Jerry has learned to sit and look pretty so I will notice him. Evie has now 
picked up that tactic from him and, yes , it does work! Tabitha jumps up constantly 
and sometimes I pick her up, sometimes not. I have always treated them this way; I love
them dearly but I have really strong boundaries with them. I give them affection
on my terms, not theirs. We have a very happy home and visitors love to come
and enjoy the dogs too. I have been to other people's homes where the dogs are
pushy and all over me. I just didn't care for it. I want to interact with them on
my own terms. You may want to change your routine with Bijoux and take more
of a leader role. Good luck with her


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I know I am probably in the minority, but, my dogs are on the floor unless I pick them up.
> They don't get automatic access to the furniture. There are no steps. They get invited
> into my lap. Jerry has learned to sit and look pretty so I will notice him. Evie has now
> picked up that tactic from him and, yes , it does work! Tabitha jumps up constantly
> ...


I really wish I had done this when I first got mine, I was so wrapped up in being lovey dovey with them that I didn't really establish boundaries like I want.

OH is giving me hell because i'm currently transitioning the dogs off the sofa. I HATE dog smell, and I feel like whenever they're on the sofa sleeping, playing, etc. it reeks and I hate feeling like i'm subjecting my company to having a dog in their lap so mine are getting this treatment. 

With Godric it's a little harder because he can full on jump into my lap from any seat in the house, he can also jump on to our bed so i'm not safe alone in there either!

I'm taking back my house from chihuahua kingdom!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Amandarose531 said:


> ....I'm taking back my house from chihuahua kingdom!


good for you!:hello1:

I use the command "Out" for when I want them to leave where they are--
whether that is jumping at my knee or under the coffee table  The minute
they move away, I tell them "Good!"


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes it's just a matter of letting them know who is leader/boss.
LeStat can jump on our bed as well and will do this if my OH is in bed but if I'm there, and awake, he doesn't do it.

Bit of a begger though if I'm asleep because I often wake up to him tucked in, under the quilt, behind my legs......if I move he has been known to bite my backside when I wake him up......trying to tell my OH LeStat cannot 'come to bed' is like talking to a brick wall. Maybe I should train the OH eh?
I think we could all train the dogs if 'someone' else in the house was not undoing all the training we were doing!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

LeStatKelly said:


> *Maybe I should train the OH eh?
> I think we could all train the dogs if 'someone' else in the house was not undoing all the training we were doing!*


We're on the same page.

Training OH to let the dogs sleep in their beds ON THE FLOOR is getting the best of me.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

My guys are only allowed in a designated area. For my sanity and the state of my house, I had to have a "no-chi-kids-allowed" floor. This is what works for me (well, sometimes they find a way to get back at Mom for going downstairs), but I am lucky to live in a big house, so chi kids don't need 12 rooms to wander and get lost/hurt. Even in the allegedly chi-proof area, I discovered one of the little angels has been eating my wooden windowsill! UGH!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

You know to this day I don't know why but my dogs do not stink. I have been to friends' houses where they have 2 or more dogs, and they have a very distinct 'dog' odor... not like urine or poo or anything... just... dog. Whereas when we have company people feel obligated to point out that it's "weird" that I have 4 dogs and it doesn't smell like we have them. I think it's a compliment.. but I can't imagine visiting someone who recently had a baby and say "Wow I can't believe your house doesn't smell like baby %*#* and vomit!" Surely that wouldn't be polite either lol.
I think if mine started smelling I would want to target the cause of that. I do know dogs have a distinct smell, just something about their fur and dander.... but I don't think it's normal for their odor to be something 'residual' that transfers to furniture or something. I hope I'm explaining that right... like, I've never smelled 'dog' except for when it WAS my actual dog itself, lol. The scent doesn't get left behind on other things. My dogs have access to furniture; heck they even have their own room. All that said we made sure they learned to respect us from day one and don't have any dominance issues... we won't tolerate it.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

KittynKahlua said:


> You know to this day I don't know why but my dogs do not stink. I have been to friends' houses where they have 2 or more dogs, and they have a very distinct 'dog' odor... not like urine or poo or anything... just... dog. Whereas when we have company people feel obligated to point out that it's "weird" that I have 4 dogs and it doesn't smell like we have them. I think it's a compliment.. but I can't imagine visiting someone who recently had a baby and say "Wow I can't believe your house doesn't smell like baby %*#* and vomit!" Surely that wouldn't be polite either lol.
> I think if mine started smelling I would want to target the cause of that. I do know dogs have a distinct smell, just something about their fur and dander.... but I don't think it's normal for their odor to be something 'residual' that transfers to furniture or something. I hope I'm explaining that right... like, I've never smelled 'dog' except for when it WAS my actual dog itself, lol. The scent doesn't get left behind on other things. My dogs have access to furniture; heck they even have their own room. All that said we made sure they learned to respect us from day one and don't have any dominance issues... we won't tolerate it.


Our sofa is a cheap faux-suede that picks up the scent of EVERYTHING. Our dogs themselves do not smell, but from them dragging toys, blankets, treats etc. around I shampoo the sofa every so often. On our old sofa it was fine and it never smelled of anything, but this new sofa is a nightmare. I also have highly sensitive sinuses, OH says he can't smell anything 99% of the time.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh that makes sense!! Hooves are what gets to me. My dogs LOVE hooves; but if they're chewing on one and it gets remotely "moist" this horrible odor just penetrates through everything LOL. So far I haven't had this problem with bully sticks so that's been our alternative and the dogs love them. But I've heard similar things about them having an odor too.


----------



## lotus (Aug 26, 2011)

My Clover does this sometimes, especially now that its getting colder, he wants nothing more than to sit on my lap and be cuddled.
Of course I love that too but not when I'm trying to work! (I make accessories at home) 

Here's a few things I do when he acts up like that.

- bend down and look right into his eyes while saying something really stern in your head. I believe the dogs can understand the energy we give off according to our emotions. No voice is actually needed. Just think what you want to say and look into his eyes. 

- give him a tasty chew toy

- play tug of war for a lil bit, get him interested in a toy to really want it. Ask him to sit and reward with the said toy. This works wonders for Clover.

- get him to go and sit in his designated spot. I have a small doughnut bed for him on the couch across from me. He can sit there and watch me but is far away enough that he won't bother me.

Hope this helps!


----------

